# ping: unknown host db.local.clamav.net



## mc_gyver (20. Februar 2005)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, warum ich von meinem Debian Router, nur www Adressen anpingen kann?
Mir ist das neulich mal aufgefallen weil sich mein clamav nicht aktualiesieren kann. Wie auch wenn nicht mal ein Ping durchgeht. Das gleiche bei andere Domains ohne www.
Von allen Rechnern hinterm Router funktioniert es wunderbar.

Vielen Dank!


----------

